# Megabus crash near Havre de Grace on I-95



## jis (Apr 20, 2014)

Bus left the road and hit guard rail but remained upright. 5 sent to hospital. Exact cause unknown at present and is being investigated.

Details at http://discuss.amtraktrains.com/index.php?/topic/59514-megabus-crash-near-havre-de-grace-on-i-95/


----------



## amtrakwolverine (Apr 20, 2014)

Wrong link. Heres the correct one http://baltimore.cbslocal.com/2014/04/18/bus-accident-shuts-down-northbound-i-95-near-havre-de-grace/


----------



## Swadian Hardcore (Apr 20, 2014)

This one's Olympia Trails?


----------



## rickycourtney (Apr 20, 2014)

A pilot working for a Baltimore radio station says it appears one of the tires on the bus was blown. Just a theory, but the tire might have blown out and the driver lost control and crashed into the guardrail. But I guess it could have blown out during the accident.


----------

